# substrate/bugs?



## desertsss (May 26, 2009)

So I made my DT's a tort table a few weeks back. I live in an area where bugs get in my house. I have been noticing that the bugs/flies/ants/spiders and whatever else creep into mi casa and head straight for the tort table. I am very careful and whenever I see them I immediately remove them, but is this due to the substrate or just because the bugs in my home have nowhere else to go. 
I have seen fire ants, spiders, moths, and regular ants. My tort table isn't on the ground and these little creatures seem to find their way in. I am worried about the spiders and ants because I have heard about them possibly biting the torts. I am not sure what to do other than try to keep my house bug free. Does anyone else have any ideas, or have you experienced this before?


----------



## Crazy1 (May 27, 2009)

I have not had so many types get attracted to a tort table. I get daddy long legs but they tend to stay away from the tort table. Ants that's not good. Could these have come in the substrate you used? Have you tried those sticky things (like they make to catch mice) around the legs of the table so no bug get in they will stick to the super sticky stuff. It does not have pestiside in it, just keep it away from your tort. Vector control has used these at work and they catch lots of crickets. Just one idea. Or you may want to contact a vector control place and ask them about organic pestisides they could use around the outside of your house.


----------



## desertsss (May 27, 2009)

I have not tried the sticky stuff around the table. That is a good idea. I know they didn't come in the substate. I am just constantly checking now to see if bugs are in there. It is quite an inconvenience. Haven't seen any the last few days, but before that there were a few big fire ants and a little jumpy spider. I just have to try to keep a close eye. I am wondering though if they are just attracted to the substrate. I still have the sand/ecoearth mixture.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 27, 2009)

I also use the sand/ecoearth mixture but have never had that problem. Sounds like you are doing a good job watching your little DT's. I thought fire ants were the small ants that swarm? But any ant I would think with little ones is not a good thing. It may be the ease of food in the enclosure they are attracted to. DT poo or any parts of left over greens. Just thinking outloud.


----------



## galvinkaos (May 28, 2009)

The sticky things are called glue boards. They come in many different sizes. I think you can even get them at Home Depot or Lowe's. Check out the internet pestworld.org for an organic pest control co. to come do an evaluation/estimate. We don't charge but some may. Where do you live? City? I can get some one to come look or do it myself.

Dawna


----------



## desertsss (May 28, 2009)

Thanks, I haven't experienced any bugs recently but I am going to do the sticky glue boards anyway. Thanks again


----------



## Shelly (May 29, 2009)

What on earth is a "Tort table"?


----------



## desertsss (May 29, 2009)

Instead of using a glass aquarium, you can build an enclosure for them out of wood. I will try to attach some pics.


----------

